# Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W and DX00002W



## -JoeK- (Nov 29, 2009)

Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W

Recently, Orient USA informed us of a new beautiful series of timepieces on the horizon. Well, the day is here and we couldn't be more excited. The two watches we were waiting for have delivered and they are far more beautiful than we could have imagined. Today, we introduce the brand new Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W and DX00002W, an *exclusive in the US at Arizona Fine Time*.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W


Orient Star Skeleton DX00002W

These new skeletonized models of Orient Star utilize the Orient Caliber 48E50 and are manual winding with an impressive 50 hour power reserve. The movement has 23 jewels, 21,600 bph, hack, and displays for both small seconds and power reserve. Not only does this movement have great complications and features, but it is also incredible to look at! The 48E50 caliber is decorated in perlage on the front and uses a dual layer structure to expose more of their beautiful work. Through the case back, you will see that Orient changed decoration and went with striping all throughout. While other Orient watches have some nice decoration, this by far is a top end finish. It could easily rival many fine Swiss pieces and needless to say, we were more than impressed with the meticulous craftsmanship.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W

The overall case construction is very elegant and superbly finished. At 40mm wide and only 9.2mm thick, it is very classy but with enough uniqueness that it stands out on the wrist. The slim case design along with the high polish finish makes for a great dress piece, easily fitting under a cuff.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W


Orient Star Skeleton DX00002W

The intricate work of the dial adds to the true beauty to these pieces. The blued hands contribute an abundance of character. I personally feel that the skeleton look is something most collectors would love to have in their collection. There is always fascination with the movement and seeing their operations. Having the opportunity to see a watches movement simply by looking at your wrist, is a tremendous value in itself. To me, the sight of the balance wheel bouncing back and forth shows the life of the watch and the talent it takes to make them. While I love new technology in watches, I am also a huge fan of tradition.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W

Because the watch needs to be manually wound, Orient has implemented a uniquely shaped crown to make for easy winding. I know on some watches, manually winding can be bothersome, but with this Orient Star, it is easily wound, even while on the wrist.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00002W

The case back is something I usually dig too deep into, but I really love the design that Orient went with. The sharp toothed design pays compliment to the crown, but overall, really has a great look to it. The movement of course is stunning, but even the case itself has a unique and intriguing design.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00002W

The obvious and only difference between the two models would be the bracelet on the DX00001W and the leather strap on DX00002W. The stainless steel bracelet on the DX00001W is handsomely done. The 5 piece construction with 2 inner links in high polish gives a nice detail. The bracelet feels solid and well built. The clasp is also nicely done with a surprising high polish on the inside.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W

The leather strap is a black calf with black stitching. The clasp is high polished and bears the Orient Star logo. I can certainly say that the strap does make the skeleton more of a dress watch. The bracelet variation seems more neutral, but in reality, you could pull either for dress or casual.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00002W

It is a true honor to have an exclusive on such impressive timepieces. While the Orient Star Skeleton is not a common price for Orient watches in the US, the quality shines through and expresses great value. The retail on the DX00001W is $2,530 and the DX00002W $2,330. However, the DX00001W can be purchased directly through our website for $1,895 HERE or the DX00002W for $1,750 HERE.


Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W

Another great addition to the AZFT roster. Thanks for reading!


Orient Star Skeleton DX00002W

Check out our video review&#8230;






See more pictures below&#8230;

Orient Star Skeleton DX00001W and DX00002W « AZ Fine Time Blog


----------



## tankbustaz (Dec 26, 2011)

oh my, what a beauty!
this will be my holy grail, looks like a high-end swiss watch


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

sure is a nice watch, but not for $1000+


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

I have seen the one with the leather strap in one of the ADs here in the Philippines and I am impressed. The reference number for the leather strap version is SDX00001W and most of all it is only PHP 31,500 which is like below USD 800. :thumbup:

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## postscissors357 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow that is one fantastic looking watch!

Orient Japan did a cool video on it: ORIENTSTAR | ORIENT WATCH


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

tankbustaz said:


> oh my, what a beauty!
> this will be my holy grail, looks like a high-end swiss watch


Actually, I disagree. It looks like a cheap watch made in China. Scratch that - even some chinese watchmakers do better job. I dont want to say that I'm sure about it, but based on THE ABOVE PHOTOS, workmanship looks cheap. For a watch that shows so much of the inside details - polishining/engraving looks VERY poor to me. High End or even mid range Swiss watches usually look better in this respect. You can buy a watch that is half that price with much better quality engraving/polishing IMO. For this design/price range I would hope for better from the Orient.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

Krosya said:


> Actually, I disagree. It looks like a cheap watch made in China. Scratch that - even some chinese watchmakers do better job. I dont want to say that I'm sure about it, but based on THE ABOVE PHOTOS, workmanship looks cheap. For a watch that shows so much of the inside details - polishining/engraving looks VERY poor to me. High End or even mid range Swiss watches usually look better in this respect. You can buy a watch that is half that price with much better quality engraving/polishing IMO. For this design/price range I would hope for better from the Orient.


You will appreciate it better if you see it. It is comparable to other Swiss watches.

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tankbustaz (Dec 26, 2011)

jlconferido said:


> You will appreciate it better if you see it. It is comparable to other Swiss watches.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


i agree with you, the watch looks so much better in person, so amazing detail and the finishing is really smooth
imho, this watch is comparable with $5000 swiss watch
but then again, judgement on a watch is so subjective lol


----------



## -JoeK- (Nov 29, 2009)

This piece is definitely much more impressive in person. Wish I could take pictures to justify, but that is the case with most watches.


----------



## abhishes (Oct 2, 2012)

I think this model is very close to the Oris Artelier Skeleton 

I wonder if someone could put them side by side and took a picture.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

abhishes said:


> I think this model is very close to the Oris Artelier Skeleton


It's more looks like it is heavily inspired from Artelier, I've also think it has several design problems, in the first skeleton I would expect a better and original job from Orient.


----------

